# More Spoons



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Being there has been a lot of talk on here as of late about jigging spoons, thought i would share some that i made. All spoons, except the 1 on the far right were cut from a piece of chrome tailpipe extention. The 1 on the far right is made from a spinner blade.
Hope you like them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Great job! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, those look great!! The ideas that I have had and things I have seen since this was made into it's own forum have been awesome. If only I had the time.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Really nice work! I think I'll stick with wood for now. Metal working wood require another set of tools. The little lady would shoot [email protected]


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

If you are interested on how these spoons are made, i used 
1. jig saw to cut the bodies, bodies are 1 1/2 by 5/8 ''
2. bench grinder to shape the body
3. drill to make the holes
4. chrome furnance tape, bought from Walmart, comes on a roll like duct tape.
5. soldering iron to add weight, used rosin core solder
6. Sharpie marker and acrylic paint
7. silver lure tape for the eyes, punched out with a paper bunch, and colored with the sharpie
8. Devcon 2 part epoxy to cover the spoon
Nothing hard about doing these, and a lot cheaper to make then paying 3 bucks a spoon at the tackle shop.


----------

